# Meklē produktu? >  Lodāmura regulātors

## Andrejs

Ir šads 500W lodāmurs:
http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=77913
Kurš netiks izmantots tiešajiem mērķiem.
Vajag temperatūras regulātoru (vēlams ap 400+-30 C).
Šausmīgi negribās neko taisīt, varbūt kādam kautkas līdzīgs ir nomētājies, vai arī zin kur var nopirkt ( kur pirkt industriālos termoregulātorus zinu pats, šeit vajag kādas 10X lētāku risinājumu) .

P.S. šitais maita nepilnas stundas laikā nokarst balts!!

----------


## chiekurs

nu varbut var vienkarši viņu pieslēgt caur parastu gaismu dimmer-slēdzi un tad iestādīt vajadzīgo temperatūru, tip shitādu:

----------


## ansius

http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=614_994 un tā tālāk.

----------


## M_J

Šādai vajadzībai izmantoju "Latgalītē" pirktu autotransformatoru, sauktu arī par "LATR". Tiesa gan temperatūru nemēru, pieregulēju pēc sajūtas, tā, lai ērti strādāt.

----------


## Texx

Cik tagad tāds LATR varētu tirgū maksāt?

----------


## Andrejs

Paldies par idejām.
Nav jau tā ka gluži nezinu kā regulēt  ::  .
Jautājums bija - vai nav kādam kas "aizķēries"un  "pa lēto".
a) variants ar argusa kontrolieriem, protams  ka visu nodrošina, bet, cena (regulātors + termopāris+ izejasSSR+kaste) būs virs 100ls (vai stipri virs)
b) LATRS var būt ok, bet kur tādu ņemt?
c) dimmeris - ir cerīgi, bet īsti nepārliecina.
d) skaistā doma bija par ko šādu:
http://www.circuitcellar.com/library/pr ... ik-191.pdf
vai http://laserpointerforums.com/f42/poor- ... 45008.html (kāds var identificēt shēmas pirmavotu?)
kur sildelements tiek izmantots par temp. sensoru. 
Man liekas ka kādreiz ko tādu redzēju ari krievu "RADIO" žurnāla. Ja nekas neatradīsies, būs vien jātaisa  ::

----------


## andrievs

Mīļie komentētāji, man šķiet, ka jūs Andreju esat ieveduši galīgās auzās!
Pirmajā Andreja attēlā ir redzams lielas jaudas, bet parasts lodāmurs   un tiek runāts ka temperatūru vajag 400 +- 30 grādi.

Tad kurš dimeris vai citāds termoregulators ir spējīgs šī lielā lodāmura temperatūru paaugstināt no standarta 270-300 grādiem uz 400?!

Ar speciālu lieljaudas autotransformatoru  to protams var izdarīt, bet vai daudz būs tādu lodāmuru, kuru konstrukcija un korpuss būs paredzēts tik drausmīgam temperatūras "upgreidam"?!

----------


## Andrejs

> Tad kurš dimeris vai citāds termoregulators ir spējīgs šī lielā lodāmura temperatūru paaugstināt no standarta 270-300


 Tur jau ir tā problēma - brīdī kad minēto devaisu iegādājos arī biju pārliecībā ka lodāmurs nevar uzkarst vairāk par minētajiem 400C.
BET! Minētais Leišu izstrādājums apm 1stundas laikā sasniedz BALTKVĒLI!!!
Galam piestiprinātā klišeja izkūst ( kušanas temp virs 600C). Sildelements ir keramiska "glāze" kurā ir iebāzts vara stienis apm d 25mm. Vis šis pasākums spīd  ::   ja kādam vajag mazgabarīta metāla kausēšanas krāsniņu - domāju ka der.
Izgatavojamais verķis paredzēts lietošanai pilnu darba dienu - tātad bez regulatora nekā.
Alternatīvais variants - 300 -500W lodāmurs kurš nepārkarst. Kur tādi ir?
Šis nav gluži tipiskais amatieru jaudu diapazons, tāpēc interesē reāla pieredze.

----------


## juris90

> Tad kurš dimeris vai citāds termoregulators ir spējīgs šī lielā lodāmura temperatūru paaugstināt no standarta 270-300
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tur jau ir tā problēma - brīdī kad minēto devaisu iegādājos arī biju pārliecībā ka lodāmurs nevar uzkarst vairāk par minētajiem 400C.
> BET! Minētais Leišu izstrādājums apm 1stundas laikā sasniedz BALTKVĒLI!!!
> Galam piestiprinātā klišeja izkūst ( kušanas temp virs 600C). Sildelements ir keramiska "glāze" kurā ir iebāzts vara stienis apm d 25mm. Vis šis pasākums spīd   ja kādam vajag mazgabarīta metāla kausēšanas krāsniņu - domāju ka der.
> Izgatavojamais verķis paredzēts lietošanai pilnu darba dienu - tātad bez regulatora nekā.
> Alternatīvais variants - 300 -500W lodāmurs kurš nepārkarst. Kur tādi ir?
> Šis nav gluži tipiskais amatieru jaudu diapazons, tāpēc interesē reāla pieredze.


 nu tad vienīgi pašam ar resnu nihroma stiepli uztīt pretestību kas sildīs telpu. to spirāli ieliec kada metala kaste un uztaisi ar ''paketnieku'' lai var regulet +- kadas divas pozīcijas sanāks.

----------


## abergs

1.Lētais variants:
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=57027
(Nu varbūt kādu palaidēju papildus) neerts jo dzīvsudraba trubiņu nevar daudz locīt.
2. Industrālais:
http://www.lasma.lv/lat/pixsys/117-atr142/ maksā apm. 35-40 Ls, plus
sensors 15 - 30 Ls.

----------


## Jon

Nafig ar pretestību telpa jāsilda. Iesākumā pamēģini kaut ko tik vienkāršu kā diodi virknē. Varbūt, ka  ar vienu pusperiodu sanāk tieši tas, ko vajag. Ja par aukstu, diodi var pašuntēt ar kvēlspuldzi. Izbraukumā "lauka apstākļos" tā vai visu dienu turu parasto lodāmuru dežūrrežīmā - tikko ievajagas, diodi saīso un pēc 10 sekundēm rīks darba kārtībā.

----------


## juris90

> Nafig ar pretestību telpa jāsilda. Iesākumā pamēģini kaut ko tik vienkāršu kā diodi virknē. Varbūt, ka  ar vienu pusperiodu sanāk tieši tas, ko vajag. Ja par aukstu, diodi var pašuntēt ar kvēlspuldzi. Izbraukumā "lauka apstākļos" tā vai visu dienu turu parasto lodāmuru dežūrrežīmā - tikko ievajagas, diodi saīso un pēc 10 sekundēm rīks darba kārtībā.


 par diodi biju pavisam piemirsis, tadu variantu biju redzejis kaut kada 76 gada RADIO žurnālā. gribeju pats sev uztaisit tadu, bet kaut ka vienmer citas lietas bija svarīgākas. tur bija princips tads ka uztaisa tadu turekli lodamuram un kad uzliek lodamuru tad atvienojas kontakts, kas savieno lodamuru ar rozeti un tad elektrība plūst caur diodi(tikai uz viena vada), atkal noņemot lodamuru no tureļa tad lodamurs uzreiz sak karst, bet caur diodi vinjsh uztur tadu temperaturu kada bija kad vinju uzlika uz stativa tada veida vinjam neatļāva pārkarst.

----------


## Andrejs

Vēlreiz paldies par idejām. Par diodi biju piemirsis  ::   pats tādu variantu kādus 20 gadus atpakaļ lietoju.
Bet ja jātaisa, tad tomēr "pa īstam".
Iedvesmai atradu šādu shēmu:
http://chav1961.narod.ru/radio/workplace/termo.zip
Jauda, protams jāpalielina, bet kā ideja varētu būt ok.
Ko domā rezidējošie guru?


p.s. pirmo reizi mēģinu taisīt projektu ar foruma palīdzību  ::   ::   ::   ja nu iepatīkās...

----------


## andrievs

Šī shēma ir faktiski idejas par diodi  automatizācija.

Tieši šajā ir manas aizdomas, vai šī ideja par 500w barošanu ar 1/2 periodu vispār ir laba.  Vai tas nerada šausmīgu sprieguma kropļojumu, kas atsauksies uz jebko citu šajā līnijā līdz pat tuvākajam  1000v/400v  Latvenergo transformatoram?

Tik masīva "gludekļa"  temperatūras inerce ir tik liela, ka manuprāt vajadzētu lietot ieslēgšanas/izslēgšanas ciklus vairāku desmitu sekunžu garumā un attiecīgi tinuma pretestības mērīšanu starp tiem.

dotā shēmiņa (paldies par to!) ir absolūti OK un 5 zvaigznītes uz tiem 25w   un es pats sev tādu droši vien pa Ziemassvētku brīvdienām "uzcepšu".
Bet lielai jaudai iesaku paprovēt vispirms ar "dumju" diodi un paklausīties vai nesāk dziedāt pats leišu brīnums un televizors pie kaimiņiem.

----------


## abergs

> Iedvesmai atradu šādu shēmu:


 Esmu tikai dzirdējis par šo principu, tādēl interesētu rezultāts...

----------


## abergs

Veca tēma, tomēr pacelšu...
http://www.yysup.narod.ru/schem/Payal.html
Varbūt kāds ir mēģinājis un var padalīties rezultātos?

----------

